# Project Binky - Episode 19 - out tomorrow 8pm



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi guys

Project Binky episode 19 airs on YouTube tomorrow evening at 8pm. If you're a patron, you got access today at 8pm.

All I can say is, it's another fantastic episode from the guys

Enjoy.

Cooks









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Niall,

Good-oh! 

Thanks for the heads-up!

P


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

That seems like a much shorter gap between episodes this time, I think I saw on facebook that they weren't far from finishing it.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Well, that was fun! 

Shame we'll need to wait another couple on months for the next one...

Peter


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Episode 20 is already here


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Episode 20 has quietly dropped onto YouTube!


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

NeilG40 said:


> Episode 20 is already here
> 
> Project Binky - Episode 20 - Austin Mini GT-Four - Turbocharged 4WD Mini - YouTube


Brilliant. Just brilliant...


----------

